# ملفات أكسل مساعدة للتحضير لامتحان pmp



## sang (6 أبريل 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*​*الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى الكرام ، أود أن أشارككم بعض الأدوات التي استخدمتها في اجتياز اختبار PMP بنجاح بفضل الله 

الملف الأول Study Plan هتلاقي في أول Worksheet خطة الدراسة قم بتحديد خطتك الشخصية وفقا للتواريخ و حاول أن تكون الخطة واقعية وفقا لظروف عملك و قدرتك على التحصيل و لا تكلف نفسك فوق طاقتها وللعلم ساعتين يوميا على الأقل معدل كافي للاستعداد للامتحان ، بعد كده هتجد Worksheet لكل فصل من فصول الدليل المعرفي من الفصل الثاني حتى الثالث عشر ، ده أداة رائعة لتقييم نفسك في كل فصل ، بعد ما تخلص الفصل قم بحل 25 سئوال و سجل الاجابة الصحيحية بالرقم 1 و الاجابة الخاطئة بالرقم 0 و ستجد في النهاية نسبة مئوية لتحصيلك .. وطبعا النتيجة هتظر عندك في أول worksheet علشان تراقب تقدمك في التحصيل ، بصفة عامة لابد أن يتعدى مستوى تحصيلك 75% لكل فصل حتى تستطيع التقدم للفصل الذي يليه ، حاول ترتبط بهذا الرقم ، و الجميل ان النتائج مرتبطة بألوان يعني لو نسبتك كويسة هتظر باللون الأخضر .

نفترض أنك لم تحقق النسبة المطلوبة ، ارجع للفصل مرة أخرى وركز على نقاط ضعفك و لا تعود للأسئلة مرة أخرى ألا بعد أن تتأكد من أنك استوعبت كل شيء و سجل نتيجتك بنفس الطريقة للمحاولة الثانية و ان شاء الله ستجد فرق يدفعك للأمام.

الملف الثاني PMP Experience Verification وده هيساعد من يريد التقدم للامتحان عبر موقع معهد إدارة المشاريع www.pmi.org قيمته أنه بيقسملك المشروع بنسب منطقية عبر المراحل المختلفة لأي مشروع Initiation , Planning , Executing , Monitor , Closing وكمان هيحسب لك عدد الساعات بمجرد ان تدخل تاريخ بداية المشروع و تاريخ نهايته ( اعتمادا على ان عدد ساعات العمل اليومية 8 ساعات ) و هتلاقي فيه نماذج للأهداف اللي ممكن تساعدك كتابة أهداف المشاريع اللي شاركت فيها .

يارب شرحي يكون وافي و أرجو من الجميع عدم التردد في الاستفسار عن أي شئ و يا رب يجعل عملنا كله في سبيل وجه الكريم .. اللهم آمين 


*


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم​


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (9 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك صديقي .. 
انا الأن ومعي مجموعة من الأصدقاء نقوم بالتحضير للإمتحان كمجموعة دراسية .. بإذن الله المخطط المرفق سيكون خير عون .. 

شكرا


----------



## العبقرية (9 أبريل 2012)

جميل يسلموا


----------



## sang (9 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب .. جعل الله هذا العمل في موازين حسناتنا


----------



## impire (11 أبريل 2012)

*مبروك النجاح والف شكر على المشاركة*


----------



## sang (13 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم .. ولا شكر على واجب


----------



## hejab (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ihab_81 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (22 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع وفق الله :77:


----------



## المهندس وليدو (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي الدبس (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا...............جزاك الله خيرا..............جزاك الله خيرا.........جزاك الله خيرا......................


----------



## hhmdan (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## hhmdan (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## يوسف بن غبريد (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-ahmad-006 (6 فبراير 2014)

حلو يا اكسلنس


----------



## ashraf200680 (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## helpthem (10 فبراير 2014)

Salam 
I Can't download the file 
Could you please show us another link please 
Thinks


----------



## واثق الخطوه (10 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------

